# 66 4 speed stuck in 1st



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Would anyone know why a shifter would be stuck in 1st? My dad has the car in Texas and was at a show and when he went to drive home she wouldn't come out of 1st. He hasn't had a chance to look at the linkage, but I'm just wondering myself what it could be. The clutch is about a year old. 

I was thinking either the linkage is somehow binding or something jammed into the linkage or something inside the shifter maybe? Any ideas?


----------



## 1965goat (Sep 8, 2014)

could be the linkage. try throwin it in nuetral and pushing it down a hill to see if it will free up. if not, id suggest unbolting the linkage to make sure there is no obstructions and blasting some wd. doesnt sound like the clutch, and the linkage could just be jammed on something


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Can't even get it into neutral


----------



## 1965goat (Sep 8, 2014)

alright its the linkage im pretty sure. take it apart and check and clear all obstructions and blast it with wd. sounds like something jammed up in there. should be pretty straightforward to remove and reinstall the linkage


----------

